# Trek 1.2 or Trek 1.5



## zacklaws (5 Oct 2008)

After a long lay off cycling since 1986 with just the occasional ride, I took up commuting to work 4 months ago and after a couple of months discovered that I had lost a lot of weight just cycling to work. As I was not impressed with my mountain bike, Raleigh "Daytona", as it was too sluggish and not fast enough on the road I dug out my old Raleigh "Milk Race Special" and did it up etc along with buying the neccessary clothing and started doing longer rides on top of my commuting and eventually lost over 2 stone in the 4 months.

Now my problem is I have decided on a new bike, a Trek 1.5D but I am now beginning to wonder if I would be just better of buying the cheaper Trek 1.2D. I have read good reports about both but is it worth it to spend more on the 1.5, am I going to get the benefit of a more expensive bike which will probably do just the same as the 1.2.

My commuting journey is only 4 miles a day which I will still use my 2 other bikes for depending on the weather but my other rides out at the moment are anything up to 50 miles or just over and I want to increase to 100 miles soon which is why I want a new bike with better gearing and lighter as opposed to my 5 speed "Milk Race" which is becoming too slow when I am racing the clock on all my rides I do.

Any suggestions will be welcome


----------



## ChrisUK (5 Oct 2008)

I dont really have alot of experience of riding but i picked up my bianchi today and have fallen in love with it already! 

Ive been hunting for the right bike for the last month or so i personally found that with trek you dont get alot for your money for example the new 1.5 costing £650 which just comes with sora components, if you look at 2008 models you may be able to get tiagra or even 105's at a real push if you hunt around more


----------



## jay clock (6 Oct 2008)

I just got a 1.2 this weekend as a winter bike because it will take mudguards. I paid £400 plus the mudguards. For that it is a great basic road bike. the kit is basic, but functional. 

You can keep talking yourself upwards, but in the price range £4-600 my suspicion is that the frames will be much of a muchness, so go for the one with the best kit, that fits you.

Now is a good time to buy - credit crunch, end of summer, new 09 bikes arriving, so do a good bit of research, and above all don't be afraid to drive a bargain with any bike shops. A couple of years back I got £80 worth of accessories free when I found a model online £80 cheaper than a shop.


----------



## zacklaws (12 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I am looking at going for the Trek 1.2 as that was within my original budget which I thought that I would struggle to raise. As it happened I manged a hundred more so was going to go for a slightly more expensive bike but by buying as planned I now have the extra cash to buy some extras to go with the 1.2.

Reading around though, the Sora gearing is not that good and does not seem very favourable, but if it was not then why have this years models still got it and not been upgraded?


----------



## jay clock (12 Oct 2008)

> Reading around though, the Sora gearing is not that good and does not seem very favourable, but if it was not then why have this years models still got it and not been upgraded?



Don't worry - Sora is absolutely fine. It has been around years, well proven, and cheap to replace if ever it goes wrong. I had Sora on a touring bike that I did several thousand miles a year on for 3 years, and never once adjusted it or had any problems.

Do check prices - if I got a current 1.2 model for £400 you might too!


----------



## woohoo (12 Oct 2008)

zacklaws said:


> Thanks for the replies, I am looking at going for the Trek 1.2 as that was within my original budget which I thought that I would struggle to raise. As it happened I manged a hundred more so was going to go for a slightly more expensive bike but by buying as planned I now have the extra cash to buy some extras to go with the 1.2.
> 
> *Reading around though, the Sora gearing is not that good and does not seem very favourable, but if it was not then why have this years models still got it and not been upgraded*?



Cost and product differentiation.


----------



## zacklaws (20 Oct 2008)

Well I took the plunge and got the Trek 1.2 as that was my budget, still wanted the 1.5 though as my heart was set on it but thought that it may be more costly with repairs on the 1.5, especially the wheels but also if I bought the 1.2 I could also afford a Garmin Edge 305. All the way home I felt like taking it back but when I got it back and laid it along side my Raleigh Milk Race I suddenly fell in love with it, they looked like the "Good and the Bad" side by side. The white one, slow and peacefull and the black one "Fast and Mean" and had to get out on it as soon as possible.

First impressions on the 1.2 is that it is a very safe and stable bike just as they advertise it but cannot get the hang of the thickness of the handlebars, there more like the bar rails in my local. And changing gear takes some getting used too, a lot of times I still reach down for the shifters on the down tube and the fact both hands now change gear. 

As for the Garmin Edge, well as people say, how do you manage without one and I totally agree, brilliant piece of kit, if it was not for the fact I keep turning it off by accident mid ride and it occasionally turns itself off which seems to be a bit of a common problem. Saddest bit is my eyesight is that bad closeup I can hardly read the display without my glasses but cannot see to ride with them on. Also I cannot hear it beeping as well as my hearing is not too good either but no way would I part with it.

Anyway hopefully this wind will ease a bit by tommorow as I plan on a couple of good rides in the country. Stayed within the town today to get out of the wind and nearly got wiped out three times so enough of that.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Oct 2008)

on your new purchase !


Hope you have many happy hours/ miles


----------

